

Ask HN: How much should startups pay per beta tester? - rnochumo

For startups that pay for usability testing and feedback what is an appropriate price to pay? I know sites like UserTesting.com charge about $40 per test. It inspired me to create a campaign to try and gather some data about what startups would be willing to pay to use a service like "UserTesting" to get feedback for their site / concept / design etc.<p>Visit http://takemymoneys.com/usertesting to participate in the pricing campaign. Hopefully we will collect some interesting data.
======
10dpd
Note that beta testing is not user testing. I would read up on the background
to usability testing. Briefly, there are two types of usability tests -
_formative_ and _summative_ \- summative research is more when you are
developing the product and want to iterate rapidly based on feedback from
users. Summative testing is when you want to create a baseline of data for
comparison with future releases.

Your beta testers should be using the product over a longer period of time
than a usability test, which is typically a one-off session.

------
shyn3
You shouldn't be paying for beta testers. If you can't find people to test
your product and provide feedback then you should look over your target market
again. If you e-mail an early adopter of your service you can gleam useful
feedback through that and they will gladly provide more to better meet their
needs. Also hints of "suggest feedback" and an easy to submit method go a long
way.

